# Fabrikverkauf



## Pfadfinderin (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

man liest ja immer wieder, dass der eine oder andere von Euch etwas im Fabrikverkauf des jeweiligen Herstellers was ergattert hat. Es wäre doch super, wenn diejenigen, die da Erfahrung haben, mal die Hersteller mit der Adresse der Verkaufsshops (evtl. mit Öffnungszeit?) hier posten könnten. In den gängigen Schnäppchenführern steht irgendwie nur Schmarrn drin. Ich bin da leider nicht bewandert und kaufe mein Zeug im Ausverkauf in den üblichen Läden. Hat wer Tipps?

Grüße
Pfadfinderin


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

Hier mein Tipp:

Gonso in Albstadt-Onstmettingen. Hat neben Gonso Radlerzeugs noch allerlei Klamotten von Maier Sports (z.B. Ski...).
Schnaeppchen gibts aber nicht immer

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (21. März 2007)

Adidas Outletstore an der A8 Abfahrt Bad Reichenhall.
Ersparnis zwischen 30 bis 70%.
Für Radfahrer aber nur ein sehr kleines Angebot, nicht mal vernünftige Radschuhe. 
Es wird auch nur das mittlere und untere Segment der Adidas Produktpalette verkauft.
Für den der Richtung Österreich unterwegs ist, lohnt sich ein kurzer Aufenthalt.


----------



## Gearshifter (21. März 2007)

Hallo aka, 

wie ist die Auswahl bei Gonso/Maier-Sports in Albstadt. Ham die ihr Vollprogramm im Angebot und spezielle Artikel reduziert? Lohnt es sich, da mal vorbeizuschauen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. März 2007)

@ Jocki: Wo ist denn der Laden? Habe da noch nie einen gesehen. Ri Hammerau oder Ri Reichenhall?


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

Gearshifter schrieb:


> Hallo aka,
> 
> wie ist die Auswahl bei Gonso/Maier-Sports in Albstadt. Ham die ihr Vollprogramm im Angebot und spezielle Artikel reduziert? Lohnt es sich, da mal vorbeizuschauen?



Hi Krümelmonster, Ähm, Gearshifter,

Ich bin halt öfters in Albstadt und schaue daher öfters beim Gonso vorbei. 
Ob die ihr ganzes Programm haben kann ich nicht beurteilen, es ist aber sehr umfassend. Angebote haben die schon oft, nur hauts mich nicht immer vom Hocker (bin mittlerweile aber auch gut ausgerüstet, da braucht man nimmer viel). Ich habe das letzte Mal so Ende November tolle 2te Wahl Schnäppchen gemacht - super Winterkleidung.
Nur wg. dem Verkauf würde ich nicht auf die Alb fahren, aber die Gegend ist immer eine Tour wert ;-)

Gruss,

  Der Aka.


----------



## cännondäler__ (21. März 2007)

Hallo,
wie viele wissen ist Albstadt ja (fast) ein einziger Fabrikverkauf. Vaude hat dort ebenfalls einen recht ansprechenden Store. Allerdings ist das Angebot für Radfahrer eher bescheiden, Wanderer kommen eher auf ihre Kosten. Es  ist auch wenig sinnvoll auf ein bestimmtes Teil zu spekulieren: Viele der Teile sind Rückläufer von den Vertretern, Messen o.ä. und daher oft nicht in allen Größen da. Trotzdem lohnt es sich mal vorbeizuschauen, ich hab´ z.B. eine gute Auswahl an Rucksäcken damals vorgefunden. Das Preisniveau lag etwa 1/3 unter dem Ladenpreis.

cännondäler


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Jocki: Wo ist denn der Laden? Habe da noch nie einen gesehen. Ri Hammerau oder Ri Reichenhall?


 
Ist, wenn du auf der A8 Richtung Salzburg fÃ¤hrst die Ausfahrt Bad Reichenhall. Kommst dann an einen Kreisverkehr und Ã¼ber den einfach geradeaus drÃ¼ber. Dort ist so n kleines Industriegebiet, hat auch Trigema nen Outletstore, noch n Schuhladen und ne Apotheke ist da glaub auch noch. 

Aber wie gesagt, die Auswahl ist speziell fÃ¼r Fahrrad nicht unglaublich groÃ, Bikeschuhe habe ich noch keine gesehen (bzw. nicht drauf geachtet). Habe aber dort mein aktuellestes Trikot gekauft fÃ¼r -50% (35â¬ mein ich). Kann man nichts sagen.....

Edit: habe gerade bei Google Earth nachgeschaut, mÃ¼sst in Piding die Lattenbergstrasse sein.


----------



## Jocki (22. März 2007)

Genau einfach aus dem Kreisverkehr raus am burger King vorbei- nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. März 2007)

Bin ab und zu mal in Freilassing, da werd´ ich dann mal in Piding vorbeischaun oder einen Spion schicken, was im Angebot ist. Danke für die Info.


----------



## gluafamichl (22. März 2007)

Ich kaufe öfters mal Hosen und Trikots bei Trigema, die Auswahl ist nicht riesig, aber Qualität und Preis sind okay.
Ich selbst war schon in den Läden in Parsdorf, Weitnau (zwischen Isny und Kempten) und Altshausen (bei Ravensburg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (23. März 2007)

Ich werde heute mal beim Vaude Lagerverkauf in Tettnang vorbeischauen und dann berichten, was es dort alles gibt


----------



## aka (23. März 2007)

cännondäler schrieb:


> ... . Vaude hat dort ebenfalls einen recht ansprechenden Store. ...



Ähm, das ist mir neu - wo ist der denn? In Metzingen (oh wunder) scheints einen Vaude zu geben, aber auf der Zollernalb?

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## Osti (23. März 2007)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mal beim Vaude Lagerverkauf in Tettnang vorbeischauen und dann berichten, was es dort alles gibt



falls möglich, schau mal ob die die Vaude Alpinist Stretch Jacken da haben und was die kosten sollen


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist mir neu - wo ist der denn? In Metzingen (oh wunder) scheints einen Vaude zu geben, aber auf der Zollernalb?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Aka.



Vaude Werksverkauf gibt's noch bei Tettnang am Bodensee. Da hat's eine ganze Menge auf Lager, reguläre Ware, 2. Wahl, ... Ein Besuch lohnt sich immer.

VAUDE Outlet
Siggenweilerstraße
88069 Tettnang / Obereisenbach
Telefon: 0176 21040117
[Diese Telefonnummer ist Donnerstag ab 12.00 Uhr, Freitag ab 11.00 Uhr und Samstag/Sonntag nicht erreichbar].

Donnerstag: 14.00 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr
Freitag: 12.00 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr
Samstag: 10.00 Uhr - 16.00 Uhr


----------



## Raze (24. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Hier mein Tipp:
> 
> Gonso in Albstadt-Onstmettingen. Hat neben Gonso Radlerzeugs noch allerlei Klamotten von Maier Sports (z.B. Ski...).
> Schnaeppchen gibts aber nicht immer
> ...



Hallo,

Gonso ist ein super Tip für die Classik Fan Gemeinde, die haben nur Retro-Klamotten, was heißen soll, klassisch schwarz kannst Du immer kaufen und der Rest ist altbacken.

Meiner Ansicht lohnt sich auch eine längere Fahrt nach Metzingen zu

http://www.radbekleidung.de/

die haben alles und das günstig und auch noch die Hausmarke RADWERK, die bei einer renommierten Bekleidungsfirma mitgefertigt wird.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Tifftoff (24. März 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> http://www.radbekleidung.de/
> 
> die haben alles und das günstig und auch noch die Hausmarke RADWERK, die bei einer renommierten Bekleidungsfirma mitgefertigt wird.
> 
> Viele Grüsse raze



Ich wohn in Reutlingen, bin mehrmals die Woche in Metzingen und schau ab und zu bei Radwerk vorbei.
Also wirklich günstig ist der Laden nicht. Er nennt sich zwar Fabrikverkauf, für mich ist das aber ein ganz normaler Bikeladen.

In Metzingen gibts auch noch den woick, das ist eigentlich ein Outdoor Fabrikverkauf, hat aber auch Bike Klamotten. Allerdings auch kein wirklicher Schnäppchenmarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (24. März 2007)

Tschuldigung,
meinte natürlich VAUDE in *METZINGEN*! Schwaben verzeiht mir! 

cännondäler

P.S. Wußtet Ihr, daß es in Deutschland 75 Millionen Menschen gibt die kein schwäbisch sprechen und schon an der Aussprache einfachster Begriffe scheitern?!? Macht mich echt betroffen...


----------



## StOrM1848 (31. März 2007)

Gibt es auch was in der nähe von Bochum?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (3. April 2007)

Decathlon zb  haben recht brauchbare sachen aus der eigenmarke zwar keine großen namen aber für den alltagsgebrauch reichen die dinger.

anfahrtsroute www.dectahlon.de

gruß arnd


----------



## Horstelix (3. April 2007)

Servus Arnd,

Du hast einen Drehfehler in deinem Link (decTAhlon statt decAThlon).


----------



## dksp (3. April 2007)

War am Wochenene in Metzingen, habe mir aber nur einen Bossanzug geholtâ¦ :/

Ansonsten hatten wir zu wwenig Zeit alle GeschÃ¤fte abzuklappern. Habe nur kurz bei Adidas und Nike reingeschaut, die hatten aber nix zum radeln da.


----------



## bib_x (3. April 2007)

Gibts auch solche Outlet-Läden in der Gegend Augsburg-Ingolstadt?

In Ingolstadt gibts doch ein Outlet-Center, war da noch nie. Ist da ein Bikeshop oder so mit dabei?


----------



## dksp (3. April 2007)

Nach Metzingen lohnt sich der Weg von Aichach. Habe bei meinem Anzug etwa 200 â¬ gespart, bei etwa 8 â¬ Spritkosten pro Person. Wir sind extra aus Strasbourg gekommen, manche Leute fahren sogar mehr als 500 kmâ¦


----------



## StOrM1848 (4. April 2007)

Bei Decathlon bekomm ich aber keine Protektoren oder einzelteile für mein bike deswegen hab ich direct nahc herstellern gefragt


----------



## oliverjung (4. April 2007)

gluafamichl schrieb:


> Ich kaufe öfters mal Hosen und Trikots bei Trigema, die Auswahl ist nicht riesig, aber Qualität und Preis sind okay.
> Ich selbst war schon in den Läden in Parsdorf, Weitnau (zwischen Isny und Kempten) und Altshausen (bei Ravensburg).



Kann ich nur bestätigen, Qualität und Preis stimmen. Die antibakteriellen Polster, von eínem Schweizer Hersteller, sind für meinen "Allerwertesten" perfekt. Vom Design her eher ein wenig altbacken, aber bei einer schwarzen Standard Radlerhose kann man nicht viel falsch machen ... 

Ich war in Rosbach / Hessen in einem "Testgeschäft", die reguläre (aktuelle Kollektion, KEINE 2. Wahl) Radlerhose kostete dort anstatt dem Ladenpreis von 49 EUR nur 25 EUR, was will man mehr. Die Testgeschäfte gibt es inzwischen fast in ganz Deutschland 

http://www.trigema.de/customer_public/statisch/ort/landkarte.asp?smSessionID=L3Xi7gYNcTmOV074419

Oliver


----------



## gluafamichl (4. April 2007)

oliverjung schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, Qualität und Preis stimmen. Die antibakteriellen Polster, von eínem Schweizer Hersteller, sind für meinen "Allerwertesten" perfekt. Vom Design her eher ein wenig altbacken, aber bei einer schwarzen Standard Radlerhose kann man nicht viel falsch machen ...



Die gibts doch auch noch in einem schicken blau, und einen schönen Mensch entstellt nichts  (Zum Glück gibts hier kein Phrasenschwein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverjung (6. April 2007)

gluafamichl schrieb:


> Die gibts doch auch noch in einem schicken blau, und einen schönen Mensch entstellt nichts  (Zum Glück gibts hier kein Phrasenschwein)



und nicht zu vergessen im schicken und fröhlichen Farbtbton grau ....   wenns schöööhh macht  

Oliver


----------



## biker-wug (6. April 2007)

bib_x schrieb:


> Gibts auch solche Outlet-Läden in der Gegend Augsburg-Ingolstadt?
> 
> In Ingolstadt gibts doch ein Outlet-Center, war da noch nie. Ist da ein Bikeshop oder so mit dabei?



Meinst DU das Ingolstadt Village? Das kannst in Sachen Sportklamotten knicken, das einzige vor einem Jahr war die Marke Quicksilver, also auch nix zum biken!!

Ansonsten nur so Edelmarken für das Weibsvolk!!


----------



## LittleHunter (7. April 2007)

Hatte die Adresse hier noch nicht gesehen. Deshalb zur Vollständigkeit:


Gonso-Sportmoden GmbH
Eberhardstr. 24
72461 Albstadt
Tel.: 07432/2090
Homepage: www.gonso.de
Geöffnet: Mo.-Mi.:9-11 Uhr u.13-17 Uhr, Fr.: 9-17 Uhr, Sa.: 9-13 Uhr
Anfahrt: A81 Stuttgart-Singen, Abf. Empfingen, Ri. Onstmettingen
Ersparnis: 20 - 50 %


----------

